# I'm kind of shocked about this...any suggestions or ideas?



## eglavasa240 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've had my tanks up and running since mid November and put my first fish in the week after christmas he is a green chromi. So I bought another green chromi along with 3 snails last night. Water levels great everything doing fine including the previous fish. Now green chromi's are a species of damsels correct? but they are suppose to be peaceful. Well my old chromi was being extra territorial with the new chromi. Wouldn't leave the new guy along, kept threatening him with a tail shake and chasing him. I have a 29 gallon tank which should be enough room for both. But this morning I found the new Chromi dead and obviously eaten in some areas by my first chromi. I was kind of shocked being told that they like to be in groups. Any idea why this might've happened? and any ideas on how to prevent this next time? would a tank divider or some sort of thing like that help?


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your chromi, especially so soon after you got him. I heard when you introduce new fish you're supposed to move the decorations around to break up established territories to avoid such disputes. Maybe your first chromi is just inhospitable towards other fish? When you were acclimating the new fish did you notice your first one acting aggressively at all?


----------



## eglavasa240 (Jan 22, 2008)

no he was actually acting cautious while i put the bags in, cuz i was doing the snails too. And the only thing thats in there are 2 live rocks and he stays at the top. So i dont know what happened.


----------



## Zule (Jan 18, 2008)

Maybe that specific fish is just bad-tempered, either towards his own species or all others. My friend has one zebra danio out of a school of six who picks on all the other fish.


----------



## eglavasa240 (Jan 22, 2008)

thats what i would kind of suspect, which is depressing cuz i have gotten very attached to him, but i don't want him to cause problems.


----------



## pbun1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think what you siad earrlier about "groups" is the key. It might be that you need to kepp at least 4 to 6 rather than just 2


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

if you buy a group the big guy will still pick on the other but.... if there are more each one harly gets picked on. he can't focus on more than one. every group has a pack leader guys like wolves, lions , zebras, and elephants.


----------

